# Uber decal itch



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Okay guys... and girls, I'm still trying to figure out how to keep my Uber decal on my windshield and able to take it off when not wanting to be find out as an Uber driver.. or just not working, you know. And without ruining it?? How do you put your Uber sticker on and do you ever take it off? I've already made up my mind it's not going on the passenger side, its going on my side of the windshield, where I can reach it easily.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Scotch tape works for me:


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Wad of gum


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Attach it to a cardboard.


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

Attach it to the driver's side of your windshield so it's easier to reach & remove when necessary; along with adhesive tape, I keep a roll of small dispensing tape on my glove box so I can put a new tape each time I remove it.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Velcro!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

hbenaid404 said:


> Attach it to the driver's side of your windshield so it's easier to reach & remove when necessary; along with adhesive tape, I keep a roll of small dispensing tape on my glove box so I can put a new tape each time I remove it.


In CA, you are mandated to have it on the lower pax side of the windshield or you can face a $1000 fine.

There is special vinyl plastic you can get on amazon that you stick the decal to and the vinyl will stick to the windshield via static electricity. Makes it really easy to put on and pull off.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

I laminated mine with my lax permit. Looks like a regular peice of paper i post a picture when I get my car back


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

I chose the velcro dots.. works great!


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

Clear velcro dots. $2 - $3 dollars @ walmart. They measure 5/8" in diameter but I cut the pieces for the windshield smaller to 1/4" (less visible when not working). The pieces for the dress/sign were not cut, easier to attaches the velcro if it remains 5/8".

Enough dots for Uber and Lyft for a lifetime. By law, it must be position at the lower passenger corner of the windshield. Same 2 dots for over a year. Only 2 dots, at the top corners of the trade dress. The botton goes in between the windshield and dashboard plastic. Works perfect for me.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't like something permanently or semi-permanently attached to my windshield.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

I toss it on the passenger side dashboard in the crease where the windshield meets the dashboard. Stays secure and is easily removed when I'm done driving.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

I went with a magnet that goes on & off the outside of my car cleanly.

Like this, though can't vouch for this one (I ordered from someone else, but it's sold out now)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B018MFLGIO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Took mine to staples. They had some scrap foam board used to mount other signs. They mounted and laminated my U/L signs so they are easy to put in dash window when working and easy to take down when not. No tape or anything to clean up. Best part staples did it for free since they were using just scraps they had no other use for. Looks nice and professional and stands up great.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I don't like something permanently or semi-permanently attached to my windshield.


I feel the same way!
You might try getting a laminated sign on suction cups (I found mine on ebay).









Eventually I got sick of sticking the suctions on and off, so I went even more minimalist and made a mini sign which wedges under the windshield without adhesive, which is only about half the height of the regular trade dress. (Yes trade dress is technically required, but no one said it couldn't be tiny!)










I especially like the clear plastic used in both options. It means less of your view is blocked.

Stephanie asked when it's removed. I take it off when I'm going for a block of time without significant rideshare driving. It's nice to be in stealth mode because if you get in a crash off the clock you don't want someone reporting your driver status. Also I've heard some businesses (mechanics or car washes) will try to charge you more if you drive professionally, so something else to consider. My local mechanic and car wash don't have any issue though, so that might be overly paranoid.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I like the suction cup idea. Where did you get them?


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I like the suction cup idea. Where did you get them?


Search ebay for item 252053294352
(you'll find it by searching uber suction)

I am not affiliated with this vendor beyond being a customer myself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stephanie619 said:


> Okay guys... and girls, I'm still trying to figure out how to keep my Uber decal on my windshield and able to take it off when not wanting to be find out as an Uber driver.. or just not working, you know. And without ruining it?? How do you put your Uber sticker on and do you ever take it off? I've already made up my mind it's not going on the passenger side, its going on my side of the windshield, where I can reach it easily.


I'm still waiting for mine to come in the mail with my welcome kit.it's been 7-8 months.
Any day now . . .


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to come in the mail with my welcome kit.it's been 7-8 months.
> Any day now . . .


If you get deactivated from the platform, then reactivated, the system will flag you as a new driver and send you a new logo in the mail. It worked for me.

Or just print one yourself


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks! I'm going to just get suction cups and add them to my logos already. Great idea.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

I use one of these muni or parking ticket holders


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Here are my place cards that Staples mounted on foam board and laminated for me (for free)


----------



## John1313 (Sep 17, 2016)

bought on amazon. Best thing for taking the sign down quickly and putting it up. I hate the sticky residue of tape especially in Los Angeles because of the airport placard.


----------



## Kevin Davis (Sep 17, 2016)

valor said:


> If you get deactivated from the platform, then reactivated, the system will flag you as a new driver and send you a new logo in the mail. It worked for me.
> 
> Or just print one yourself


So if I quit Uber and take off the decals (the Uber and Airport), Uber will mail me a new one if I go back?


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Print and laminate. Use rubber bands to hold it on to passenger side visor. Visor down when working, visor up when incognito.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Decals? Lol...


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I put mine in a 4x6 acrylic photo frame. 98 cents at Wal-Mart. Clicks into place against the windshield and speaker grille like it belongs there.


----------

